# Terminal Handshake??



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 10, 2010)

Dear, BSD experts

I have an old serial terminal i have been using and it works fine but when i do things like "sysinstall" or when i "ls" in a directory with lots of files it over runs the old terminal's buffer. the terminal is a wyse50 terminal and it has the option for a "xon/xoff" or a "limited" handshake but i don't know how to enable that is freebsd. 

Can this be done and if so how

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

No expert here.. but what kind of cable did you use? 
A simple 3 wire null modem or one with rts/cts also crossed over?


----------



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 11, 2010)

I used a null modem cable


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

jjjustjjjay said:
			
		

> I used a null modem cable



Yes, but these are in several different variants. One of them has hardware flowcontrol (RTS/CTS).


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 12, 2010)

Set the I/O to 9600 baud. Edit /etc/ttys, change std.9600 to 3wire.9600. Change dialup to wyse50. Go into the terminal setup screen (shift/setup?). Reset the terminal to the defaults. Turning on xon/xoff flow control might help, might not! It MAY be necessary to set the tabs setting to default seperately. The Wyse 50 runs OK at that.

You may have to install and configure ncurses. Reply if you need help with that.

Further to the above, I just noticed a section in /etc/termcap about the 'standout glitch'. Search for WYSE, it's at line 3768.


----------

